# Fluval 305 HELP!!!



## bhancz (Dec 10, 2008)

I just purchased at 55 gallon tank today, along with everything needed including a Fluval 305 filter. I have been trying to get it to work....and I CANT!! When i turn it on it vibrates but does not perform any sort of flitering (no suction or expulsion of water).

Does anyone know what might be the problem??

THANKS!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i dont know if the 305 model has a "primer" on it, but im 98% sure it does.

prime that bad boy to get it full of water, or else you might burn out the pump

you can also pre fill it as much as you can with water to get it jump started.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like a dry pump. Check your manual on how to prime the pump and see how it goes then.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

i just got a new 305 too. make sure ur valve is all the way down, that was my mistake. I was trying to prime it with the valve up so no water was comming in. After u prime it for a little bit u should ehar lots of water flowing down. when u stop hearing the water flowing down, THEN u plug it in.


----------



## bhancz (Dec 10, 2008)

SinCrisis said:


> i just got a new 305 too. make sure ur valve is all the way down, that was my mistake. I was trying to prime it with the valve up so no water was comming in. After u prime it for a little bit u should ehar lots of water flowing down. when u stop hearing the water flowing down, THEN u plug it in.


GRRRR this is getting frustrating. I have checked, double checked, and triple checked to make sure everything is connected properly and that the valve is all the way down. Still no go. How long did you have to prime it? I tried pumping that thing a million times and no water will flow into the filter.

anything else it could be?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

When I first set my 204 up, I couldn't get it flowing, either. I had to fill the canister with some tank water before the primer pump could get a good siphon going.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Fill the body with water and then suck would be another option. Not pretty but if that doesn't work you know something's messed up with the plumbing.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

i primed mine like 5 times really quickly and hard and that was enough to get the water goin. also make sure u dont have any holes in ur tubing cuz then u would just be sucking air in


----------



## bhancz (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for help guys, I FINALLY got it going. The trick was to fill up the tubes with water....i guess there was too much air in the filter for it to get started.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

nice


----------

